# the GYN/IBS question- doc gave me answers



## charlee (Dec 12, 2001)

Hi girls,awhile back I pitched my two cents in on the post about whether or not to know if your pains are a gyn problem (endometriosis) or IBS. Since then I went to my Gyn and she gave me a few ways to determine the difference- I thought I'd pass them on.When I told her that I was still haveing mid-cycle pains while on the birth control pill she said that since we turned your ovaries off it should have gotten better if it was Endo. Also when I told her that when I fart (sorry, but hey..) the pain gets better, she said that with endo pain it would not feel better when farting. Finally she said that if it was endo the pain would be all month, not just confined to mid cycle, and when I told her that the week of my period I feel great (pain wise) she said that endo usually is bad then too. So she is leaning more towards IBS. BTW- I just came back from a ski vacation in colorado and the fear of D and #### attacks really puts a damper on things. I was terrified that I would have a #### attack at 12,000 feet where there are NO bathrooms, then again on a four hour snowmobile tour with about 15 people. I was so scared I would have an attack. I didn't, thank God, but I hate the worry. I crapped three times before our flight left home and thought, here we go... my nerves really kick the D in. Any hoo, just alittle info on the GYN topic, hope it might help someone else. -Charlee


----------



## linesse (Sep 18, 2000)

Thank you! A lot of us are confused on this..good clarifacation! You have a good gyn.!


----------



## Nat (Sep 29, 2001)

Charlee, I'm glad that you got some answers. I am a bit puzzled though, my doctor told me that endometriosis only causes pain during your period and when you ovulate. I get pelvic pain all month long (sometimes I can handle it, other times, I have to take medication to control the pain). I am scheduled to see my GYN on January 28. Hope he can figure out my problems. I had three ultrasounds on two different occasions (2 pelvic and one vaginal); all the results were normal. Hope I can get some answers...soon







Nat


----------



## charlee (Dec 12, 2001)

Nat,I, too, hope you get some answers. I do not have pain during my period so that was the tip-off for me that it might not be endo. I feel great during the week of my period and the week after. I had the ultra sounds and even a cat scan and everything was normal. I also suffer with low estrogen ( I am 38) and some of the symptoms I was having, such as painful sex, can also be from low estrogen creating a lack of lubricant. So there's just another thing to confuse us. But my pain does get better once sex "gets going" which points towards low estrogen, because low estrogen causes you to take longer to lubricate so the pain eventually goes away. (geez I can't believe I'm typing this over the web!).My gyn doc is starting me on an estrogen patch so I hope some of my symptoms get better.Good luck to you both. -Charlee


----------

